# Dungeons of Aledorn - Neue RPG/Dungeon kommt bald zu Kickstarter



## Bonsaimancer (11. Januar 2015)

*UNSERE KAMPAIGN IST GERADE ANGEFANGEN  ---> 

wir sind zu finden auf  www.aledorn.com 

*



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0w72El3LsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


*


Grüß euch, liebe Abenteurer*,

nach einer langen Pause bringe ich euch neue Screenshots und Informationen über unser Spiel in der Entwicklung - *Dungeons of Aledorn*.
Wir haben hart gearbeitet auf die Fertigstellung  der allen wichtigen Dinge, die wir euch in Zukunft zeigen wollen und als sich die Kickstarter Kampagne näher und näher rückt, wir sind jeder Tag zunehmend nervös und aufgeregt zugleich.


Die erste Nachricht: Unsere Grafiker haben der Pirateninsel-Bereich deutlich verbessert und ihr könnt die Ergebnisse in den neuen Screenshots aus dem Spiel in diesem Update beurteilen. Das heißt, wir haben jetzt schon viele gut aussehende Gebiete und so unser nächstes Ziel ist jetzt einer repräsentativen Playthrough zu vorbereiten, mit der wir euch auch die Schönheit des Spiels in Aktion zeigen wollen.

http://www.aledorn.com/wp-content/u...ns_of_Aledorn_news_17_pirates_isl  and_09.jpg

Die nächste Nachricht ist über unsere PR Zeitplan. Wenige Deutsch Online-Gaming-Sites haben uns schon versprochen das Wort über uns in der nahen Zukunft zu verbreiten - aber da wir nicht alle deutschen (österreichischen) Internetseiten kennen, würden wir um Ihre Hilfe bitten, die Namen aller deutschen Gaming-Sites, die ihr regelmäßig besuchen, in die Kommentaren mit uns zu mitteilen.

http://www.aledorn.com/wp-content/u...ns_of_Aledorn_news_17_pirates_isl  and_06.jpg

Die letzte und größte Neuigkeit ist unser *KS Kampagne Termin! * Das ist richtig - wir haben ein fester Termin!! So aufschreibe in eure Notebooks den Tag des *25. Februar* und besuche unsere KS-Seite an diesem Tag zum mindestens nur um zu sehen, was wir für Sie vorbereitet haben, oder noch besser, uns als Backer zu unterstützen oder vielleicht mit Verbreitung des Wortes zu Ihre Freunde und die gesamte Gaming-Community uns zu hilfen.

Zusätzliche Nachricht für diejenigen neugierigen auf unser Spiel. Vor Beginn der Kampagne bin ich bereit, einen großen Teil von unserer Pressemappe mit weiteren Details über das Spiel zu teilen. Welchen Teil unserer Spiel sollte ich für euch entdecken? *Sie haben die Wahl, liebe Abenteurer  *

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

*euer TEAM 21*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüss euch mutige Heldinnen und Helden,

ich bringe euch Nachrichten von neuen Dungeon/RPG PCSpiel in Entwicklung - *Dungeons of Aledorn*

*Dungeons of Aledorn (DoA)* ist geistige Nachfolger der klassischen hardcore Spiele. Es wurde von zeitbewährten Meisterwerke wie Betrayal at Krondor, Realms of Arcania: Shadows over Riva, Might & Magic, King's Bounty und Fallout Serien inspiriert. Unser Spiel trägt auch viele *ähnliche Merkmale zu* der populären "pen & paper" RPG-Spielen, die auf *der D&D, Gurps und DSA Spielregeln* basierend sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Was erwartet euch in DoA?*
Viele Erforschung der fantasy Insel, rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem, interresantes Camping-Management und Reisensystem, spannende Aufgaben und Mini-Spielen und zu guter Letzt komplex RPG-system und echte Herausforderung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DoA wird von einem unabhängigen "TEAM21" aus der Tschechischen Republik entwickelt. Wir haben eine Menge guter Ideen, eigene Audio- und Motion-Capturestudio und Tonen von Begeisterung. Um alle unsere Pläne umsetzen zu können, brauchen wir eine freundliche Unterstützung von der RPG-Kommunität im unseren kommenden Kickstarterkampagne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Details und weitere Bilder aus dem Spiel sind auf unserer Website, Facebook, Twitter (siehe Links in Signature) und in den folgenden Tagen auch auf dieser Webseite zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle eure Anfragen werden von mir schnell wie möglich beantwortet. Auch die Kommentare, was euch gefällt und was nicht, sind willkommen.
Wenn ihr unser Spiel magt, bitte, teilt das Wort über uns und unsere kommende Kampagne mit euren Freunde.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,


----------



## Bonsaimancer (22. Februar 2015)

*Grüß euch, liebe Abenteurer*,

wir bringen euch viele interessante Neuigkeiten über unseres Entwicklungsprojekt, Dungeons of Aledorn.

Als erste die wichtigste -  *unsere Kickstarter-Kampagne wird anfangen * zwei Wochen später als geplant und zwar *am 11.03.2015* und der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach. Wir haben uns eigentlich entschlossen unsere *pre-alpha Kampfversion des Spiels während der Kampaign* zu entdecken. Und weil wir nicht geizig sind, wir werden* auch diese Version zu unserer "Backers" zu Verfügung geben*. Es wird selbstverständlich nur kleine und begrenzte Teil von der Spiel, aber wir sind tatsächlich stolz auf unsere Ergebnisse und wir wollen um diese mit euch teilen.

So aussieht die pre-alpha zurzeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächste Nachricht, wir würden uns auch sehr gern bei gamer-arena.de und gamers.at bedanken für die Hilfe bei Verbreitung des allgemeinen Bewusstseins über unsere Spiel. Beide sind ganz coole Seiten und wir empfehlen euch dort auch zu hineinblicken.
Und zum Schluss noch ein schönes Bild von DoA:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit und falls ihr noch mehrere Informationen wollt, es gibt´s ,außer oben genannten Spielseiten, noch unsere Website (nur englische Version), Facebook, Twitter

Bis nächstemal mit freundlichen Grüßen,

TEAM21


----------



## Bonsaimancer (10. März 2015)

*Liebe Abenteurer,

dies ist die letzte Update vor unserer Kickstarter-Kampagne für Dungeons of Aledorn. Wir fast Schwitzen unser eigenes Blut, nur um alles wichtiges und sehenwürdiges für die ganze nächsten Monat vorbereitet zu haben. Hauptsächlich das spielbare Demo im späteren Teil der Kampagne.

Uns fehlte immer noch ein bisschen optimistischer Stück von Land von der Welt des DoAs zu zeigen. Nach einiger Druck auf unsere Grafiker haben wir noch einen kleinen Bereich des Spiels genug verbessert um ihn zu entdecken. Unsere Jungs waren am Ende ihrer Gründung zu Tode erschöpft, aber es hate fast keinen Einfluss auf das Ergebnis. So ohne weiteres quatsch - hier ist unseres Friedhofsbereich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir hoffen, dass Ihr mögt, was Ihr seht und wir würden jetzt gern Ihr auf unserer *Kickstarter Seite einladen um am 03.11.2015 unsere Kicka.ss Trailer zu anschauen und etwa mehr über das gesamte Projekt zu lesen. Für diejenigen, die Interesse an einer Unterstützung unserer Sache bekommen würden, sind viele variable Ebenen mit Tonnen von Backerbelohnungen für jede Menge Spende, die Ihr auszugeben bereit seid, vorbereitet.

Jede Form von Verbreitung des Wortes über unsere Kampagne ist auch mehr als willkommen, und für die sozialaktive Unterstützer von euch alle,die zehn aktivsten erhalten eine "Leben nach dem Tod Reservierung" in einen von der Gräber oben 

Und tausendmal Dank vom ganzen Team geht für immer noch mehr Medienunterstützung von indiegamemag.com, thegg.net und MKD20. Ihr seid die besten !

Wir sehen uns bei unserem Launch am 11.03.2015. auf KS!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Team21*


----------

